# MidWest call makers competition results



## Final Strut (Feb 1, 2014)

I snatched these results from Old Gobbler this morning. There are a few familiar names on this list from our members here. Congrats to all that entered whether you placed or not just taking the initiative to enter is commendable.

Wisconsin Dells, Wisconsin
January 30, 2014

Decorative Division:
Category 1: Decorative Box-Solid One Piece not Painted/Carved
1st place:Jon Hillmer
2nd Place:Chris Wall
3rd Place:Bill Barker
4th Place HM:Howard Wohlgefahrt
5th Place HM:Terry Baker

Category 2: Decorative Box-Glued Box&Lid, Laminated, or Inlaid
1st place:Christopher Latona
2nd Place:Christopher Latona
3rd Place:Paul Bohler
4th Place HM:Terry Baker
5th Place HM:Kevin Feind

Category 3: Decorative Box-Open Design
1st place:Eric Rice
2nd Place:Christopher Latona

Category 4: Wing Bone Yelper-Thread Wrap Only
1st place:Andy Snair
2nd Place:Kevin Lynch
3rd Place:Jay and Shane Burnworth
4th Place HM:Jay and Shane Burnworth

Category 5: Wing Bone Yelper-Open Design
1st place:Andy Snair
2nd Place:Jay and Shane Burnworth
3rd Place:Jay and Shane Burnworth

Category 6: Turned Barrel Trumpet Style Yelper
1st place:Brian Mero
2nd Place:Chuck Wais
3rd Place:Glen Marrer
4th Place HM:Chris Wall
5th Place HM:Chris Wall

Category 7: Air Operated Yelper
1st place:Harold Perry

Category 8: Tube Call
1st place:Chuck Wais
2nd Place:Jon Hillmer

Category 9: Friction Call Pot Style-Carved and/or Painted
1st place:Jon Hillmer

Category 10: Friction Call Pot Style – Solid one piece natural wood
1st place:Glen Marrer
2nd Place:Bill Barker
3rd Place:Gary Taylor
4th Place HM:Howard Wohlgefahrt
5th Place HM:Jon Hillmer
6th Place HM:Jimmy Schaffer

Category 11: Friction Call Pot Style – Open – All Other Pot Style Calls
1st place:Bill Barker
2nd Place:Glen Marrer
3rd Place:Jimmy Schaffer
4th Place HM:Jimmy Schaffer
5th Place HM:Jon Hillmer

Category 12: Friction Call - Open – All Other Frictione Calls
1st place:Eric Rice
2nd Place:Jimmy Schaffer
3rd Place:Jimmy Schaffer
4th Place HM:Mark P McPhail
5th Place HM:Kevin Cantrell
6th Place HM:Mark P Mcphail

Category 13: Striker - Open
1st place:Jon Hillmer
2nd Place:Glen Marrer

3rd Place:Kevin Cantrell
4th Place HM:Kevin Cantrell
5th Place HM:Terry Baker
6th Place HM:Terry Baker

Category 14: Locater Call
1st place:Scott Strangefield
2nd Place:Danny Trevis
3rd Place:Kevin Cantrell
4th Place HM:Jon Hillmer

Category 15: Matched Sets 
1st place:Tony Quarino

Category 16: Miscellaneous Calls
1st place:McClain Dietrich
2nd Place:Danny Tevis
3rd Place:Jimmy Schaffer
4th Place HM:Jim D Parsons

2014 Outstanding Rookie Call Maker of the Year – Decorative Division
McClain Dietrich

Best of Class I – Box Calls(Categories 1 thru 3) – Eugene Upward Award
Eric Rice

Best of Class II – Air Operated Calls (Categories 4 thru 8, 14) Wayne Bailey Award
Andy Snair

Best of Class III – Friction Calls (Categories 9 thru 12) Rod Bauer Award
Bill Barker

Best of Class IV – Matched Set/Presentation (Category 15-16) Rob Keck Award
McClain Dietrich 

2014 Midwest Master Call Maker of the Year – Decorative Division
Bill Barker 


Hunting Division:
Category 1: Hunting Calls – Short Box
1st place:Frank M Kruer III
2nd Place:Jeff McKamey
3rd Place:Austin Hornberger
4th Place HM:Jeff McKamey
5th Place HM:Frank M Kruer III
6th Place HM:Austin Hornberger

Category 2: Hunting Calls – Long Box
1st place:Jeff McKamey
2nd Place:Jeff McKamey
3rd Place:Frank M. Kruer
4th Place HM:Josh Shoemaker
5th Place HM:Bill Barker
6th Place HM:Frank M Kruer III

Category 3: Hunting Calls – One sided box
1st place:Jeff McKamey
2nd Place:Josh Shoemaker
3rd Place:Josh Shoemaker
4th Place HM:Jeff McKamey
5th Place HM:Tony Quarino
6th Place HM:Tony Quarino

Category 4: Hunting Calls – Box Calls – Matched Sets
1st place:Frank M Kruer III
2nd Place:Jeff McKamey
3rd Place:Frank M Kruer !!!
4th Place HM:Jeff McKamey
5th Place HM:Bill Barker
6th Place HM:Josh Shoemaker

Category 5: Scratch Boxes
1st place:Jim Machen
2nd Place:Jim Machen
3rd Place:Eric Rice
4th Place HM:Michael Crooks
5th Place HM:Brian Mero
6th Place HM:Mark P McPhail

Category 6: Friction – Open (trough, push-pin, terrapin)
1st place:Kevin Cantrell
2nd Place:Jim Shelley
3rd Place:Jimmy Schaffer
4th Place HM:Jimmy Schaffer
5th Place HM:Kevin Cantrell
6th Place HM:Chuck Wais

Category 7: Hunting Calls – Friction Pot Style – Slate and Striker
1st place:Kimmy Hanks
2nd Place:Austin Hanks
3rd Place:Buddy Stang
4th Place HM:Kimmy Hanks
5th Place HM:Clint Corder
6th Place HM:Glen Marrer

Category 8: Hunting Calls – Friction Pot Style – Glass and Striker
1st place:Buddy Stang
2nd Place:Austin Hanks
3rd Place:Jimmy Schaffer
4th Place HM:Clint Corder
5th Place HM:Kimmy Hanks
6th Place HM:Kimmy Hanks

Category 9: Hunting Calls – Friction Pot Style – Open
1st place:Kimmy Hanks
2nd Place:Jimmy Schaffer
3rd Place:Clint Corder
4th Place HM:Austin Hanks
5th Place HM:Buddy Stang
6th Place HM:Jim Shelley

Category 10: Hunting Calls – Turned Trumpet Style Yelper
1st place:Brian Mero
2nd Place:Austin J Bott
3rd Place:Russell O. Koxlien
4th Place HM:Lee Chadwick
5th Place HM:Russell O. Koxlien
6th Place HM:Mike Richards

Category 11: Hunting Calls – Wingbone Call
1st place:Rev Michael Almond
2nd Place:Kevin Lynch
3rd Place:Kevin Lynch
4th Place HM:Andy Snair

Category 12: Hunting Calls – Calls from Cane or other materials
1st place:Rev Michael Almond
2nd Place:Andy Snair
3rd Place:Curtis Terrelir
4th Place HM:Austin J Bott
5th Place HM:Greg Cooley

Category 13: Hunting Calls – Tube Calls
1st place:Jack “Pappy” Lewis
2nd Place:Chuck Wais
3rd Place:Mike Richards
4th Place HM:Joe Slaton
5th Place HM:Austin J. Bott
6th Place HM:Greg Cooley

2014 Outstanding Youth Call Maker of the Year – Hunting Division
Jordan Smiley

2014 Outstanding Rookie Call Maker of the Year – Hunting Division
Frank M Kruer III

Best of Class I – Box Calls(Categories 1 thru 3) – Neil Cost Award
Jeff McKamey 

Best of Class II – Friction Calls (Categories 5 thru Pap Nelson Award
Kimmy Hanks

Best of Class III – Air Operated Calls (Categories 11 thru 14)
Jack “Pappy” Lewis

2014 Midwest Master Call Maker of the Year – Hunting Division
Jeff McKamey


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 1, 2014)

I only recognize a couple real names but CONGRATS to all that got awards- quite and accomplishment...........


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 1, 2014)

Congrats to our WB members ! Looks like we have some more celebrities lurking around


----------



## SENC (Feb 1, 2014)

Good job, guys!


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 1, 2014)

Wahoo to all entries.

Ray


----------



## dukdawg999 (Feb 1, 2014)

Nice
anyone have a link for pics

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 1, 2014)

Great job guys!

Where can I find definitions of the various classes. I went to the NWFT websight and found a link to the rules, but I couldn't find anything defining the classes.


----------

